# How to Make Wheels



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Wooden wheels accentuate so many things, from wagons to carts to decorative items in your home. Using your router, you can make some very nice wheels for almost any project that you can think of. Video number 110 with Bob and Rick Rosendahl shows how to make custom wheels for your project.

Setup

The setup for this project is just a bit different in that the router is not set up in the table, but goes on top to give you better control. Place a square blank piece of hard wood on another square piece of wood about the size of the hole where the router usually goes. Secure the wood so that it does not move when you begin working the piece. Get your fence, a flat piece of plastic with the shape of a spoke for the wheel cut out, and place on top of the wood that you will be working with. Secure into place with a screw on the outer part of the wood.

Put in a spiral ½” bit in your router, and lock it down about the depth of the wood. Place a one-inch brass guide in the spoke hole, as this will guide you when making your cut.

Step One

Place your router in the plunge position on top of your wood and plastic fence. Make the cut, moving the router from left to right, or in a clockwise rotation. Let the guide follow the spoke pattern in the wood. When complete with the first spoke, lift up the router and set aside. Shake out the debris, take out the screw and move the fence to the next space for the second spoke. Use a guide pin to make sure you are in the right spot and it is tight against the edge of the previous hole. Screw in place and remove the pin. Make the second hole, and repeat this process until all five spokes of the wheel are done.

Step Two

Remove fence and place in the center of the wheel so that the center hole fits right on the holding place in the center of the wheel. Use the router to cut around the end to make a circular wheel. Remove the scrap, and take out your wheel.

Finishing

To finish up your wheel, place the router back into the table, with a ¼ round over bit attached to it. Run the inner spokes around the bit to make a more finished look. Then place a guiding pin next to the bit and do the same for the outside of the wheel. Now you have a wooden wheel that will make any project look great!

Click here to join the Router Workshop!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

How about a picture of the wheels you have made ..Pls. 

======



learnexperience said:


> Wooden wheels accentuate so many things, from wagons to carts to decorative items in your home. Using your router, you can make some very nice wheels for almost any project that you can think of. Video number 110 with Bob and Rick Rosendahl shows how to make custom wheels for your project.
> 
> Setup
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

How large of a wheel can I make using this technique?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

12" with the OP jigs..but they don't sale them any more..

========



jlord said:


> How large of a wheel can I make using this technique?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

That would make for a small wagon or cart.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Right on  Bob R. made a real nice wagon with them I have use them for many jobs like a hot plates for pizza  and a tea kart.

Just a note , you can make bigger wheels once you have one template and use it to make your own template(s) with just a little bit of math.. 

========



jlord said:


> That would make for a small wagon or cart.


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Make two disks, half the thickness of your wheel, and rabbet the inside edge of each.

Put a correctly sized V-belt around the rabbet, then glue the disks together trapping the v-belt between them and you have a wheel with a very strong rubber tyre - much stronger than wrapping with a piece of inner tube - and doesn't mark floors as badly.

I *think* I got this from a book called "router magic", but not definite - does work really well though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

O Rings work very well also  no rabbit needed just a slot for the o ring to sit in.. 



Size SPL-KT-BUNA, Specialty Kits SPL-KT-BUNA on Daemar Inc.

Vulcanizing O-Ring Kits
You Can Make an O-Ring

=====


----------

